# Warp 7 hp



## rancid0076 (Aug 2, 2012)

What kind of hp would a warp 7 or warp 8 make at 144v and 500 amps


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

500 amps at 144 volts is 72 kW or 97 horsepower of electrical power (just multiply current and voltage together). The motor is far from perfectly efficient, so the mechanical output power will be substantially lower; for example, at 80% efficiency that would be 58 kW or 77 hp.

Presumably 144 volts is the voltage available from the battery, and 500 amps is the current limit of the controller. That doesn't mean that 144 volts will make 500 amps flow in the motor, and if it does it will only be at one specific motor speed and load combination. Unfortunately NetGain's published performance data for both the WarP 7 and WarP 8 is very lacking, although the 72 V test data suggests that 144 V could drive 500 amps through either motor, producing more than 75 lb-ft of torque, up to an unknown speed.

At a wild guess, you might be able to produce 80 lb-ft of torque up to about 5000 rpm, where the output power would be about 77 hp, then reducing torque and power beyond that speed. Hopefully someone has some real data for these motors with this supply voltage, but I doubt it... objective testing doesn't seem to be a popular thing in the brushed DC motor EV world.


----------



## rancid0076 (Aug 2, 2012)

Could the warp 7 handle 600amps at 156v, I would imagine that should get me over 100hp. This is for a Kawasaki teryx sxs.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

@rancid,

Are you using lead acid batteries, how did you pick 156V and 600A?

Which controller are you using?

What is the weight of your vehicle? Gearbox ratio? Wheel and tire size?

How fast do you want to go? How quickly do you need to accelerate?

These sort of answers are needed to know how much torque and power you need, then you pick a motor that can meet those requirements. 

These motors might handle 100 hp input for a very brief period (e.g. 5 seconds) but are not designed to operate at that level.


----------



## rancid0076 (Aug 2, 2012)

I will be using lithium, axle ratio is 4.375.


----------



## rancid0076 (Aug 2, 2012)

I’m thinking of using a solution Jr, 32 or 33 inch tire. And possibly using a rzr1000 billet front diff mounted in middle of machine, with driveshaft inlet turned up with ev motor on top. And front and rear axle outputs going to teryx front and rear diffs. Rzr1000 front diff is 3.18. I would like a top speed of at least 60 .


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Any idea or estimate on the weight?

Would one motor be used for both a front and rear differential driving 4 wheels. i'm not familiar with your target vehicle.


----------



## rancid0076 (Aug 2, 2012)

Weight around 1500lbs, I would like to use just 1 motor


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm not sure the Warp 7 is still available. Better call Hunter. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveclunn (Sep 5, 2011)

the WARPs are not always in stock.. I know they HAD an 8... and a few 11s ( Im a dealer)... the new HYPER9 are taking over ! I sell more of those than anything... the 8 is 20 continuous HP !!... I use these in my MGs and I have a 67 Morris MK1100.. that uses an 8..


----------



## rancid0076 (Aug 2, 2012)

Can I make 100 hp not continuously on an 8


----------

